# Flu vac or just a coincidence?



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

My 2 year old had her nasal flu vaccination at 6.15pm this evening and suddenly developed a temperature (38.6) around an hour later. I know this can be a side effect of the vaccination but would it happen that quickly, or do you think it's unconnected? 

Thanks,

NM


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, I would have thought it was a side effect, when a drug is given nasally it works quite quickly so my money is on the vaccine 😕 I hope she perks up soon 

Nic
Xx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Nic.  Calpol has worked its magic and she feels much cooler  

NM


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Good stuff xx


----------

